# Just got a second chi... And am like OMG what have I done...



## puppylove84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Three days ago, after months of planning and conversations we added Another little chi to our family. She is a 7mos old joining our 2 year old chi. Things have been been going much better than expected. Pixel wants to just play all the time with the new addition who so far hasn't been keen, lol, but we're getting there

. Here's the thing: everything is going ok, they are friendly towards one another, the new addition is a sweetheart, very lovey and snuggly. Compared to some of the horror stories I read about integrating a new dog, we've been quite lucky. 

but...here's the part where I'm an awful person. I think I made a horrible mistake. Even though I've been through it before finding the idea of educating and training the puppy all over again to be quite daunting. Pixel is an angel and so I'd gotten lulled into a super easy routine. Plus, I'm finding that I liked it more when it was just the two of us. It was so easy and I could take her everywhere with me. Now all of a sudden there is other living adorable being here and I can't get over this anxiety, stress and I hate to admit it a little bit of resentment. I am not a first time dog owner, I knew what to expect and planned ahead accordingly, I just feel awful. I play with them and find myself bawling my eyes out.

Have I made a mistake? Should I go back to our one dog home where it was simple? I originally wanted a dog to keep pix company because she's always playful and wants to play but I very surprised by my own reactions and feelings. I don't really know what to do.

Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh no give it time,when i got my sheltie i felt like you,he'd cry all night so i slept downstairs for a week,i found it hard going but as soon as those first few weeks were over and i got into a routine all was ok,you will adjust to two it takes time


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are bags for two little doggies, so you can still take 'em with you. Or just take one, one day, and the next the next day. They will take turns. I have three. I don't take them out with me, but we did go to camp gone to the dogs in vermont. I drove, then flew out with my roommate. Each had a dog. One dog stayed home with a sitter.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

I would give it some more time. I only have one pup but I have thought about getting another. My baby Emmy is a total mommys girl so I know how u feel that is what's stopping me from getting another dog cat anything! I'm afraid I won't have the same time with her. But chis are known to get along we'll with other chis so ur older baby may just grow to love her so much and you may have too babies who can't get enough of their mommy. It takes time to adjust for sure but don't get discouraged! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You are not the first person to panic when the puppy first comes home. Give it some time, but let the breeder know how you feel. If things don't work out she should be happy to take the puppy back. She sounds like a good fit though. Give yourself time to get to know her, and try not to worry too much.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh hun im sooo sorry that you feel this way you had all good intentions and for the right reasons. Firstly i would like to say that yes its going to be a little hard to start with as your routine will have to change, but it will be ok you can do this. Just give it a go for a few weeks and see how it goes. Its going to take time for her to settle but soon you will have 2 loving chis that will be BFFs in no time. As Stella said if your still finding it all to hard and its effecting your health and well being then speak to the breeder im sure she/he will understand xoxox


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I say give it time, us humans need time to adjust too  I spent a year with our dog Bubby, and everything was great. It was always me and him, we would go out together and he was my little buddy on days where I was here alone. Then along came Lilly and I found myself thinking some of the same things as you. But give it time, and you'll end up just like me, not knowing how I did it without my second little chi. It's like she was always meant to be here  Congrats on your new baby, pics please!

I would also like to add, as a Mom of two human kids that are less than 2 years apart, I went through all the same feelings when we brought our daughter home from the hospital. She was planned and very wanted, but at first I wondered if I made a mistake having a second child. Everything changed, I feared it wasn't fair to me and my son, and to my son to have to share. We eventually fell into a routine and the rest is history.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi, I know the feeling mami !!! I remember when I decided to get Baby some baby brothers (chihuahuas), i instantly had regrets. Baby hated having others in his house, he hated mummy playing with others in his nest, and he even got jealous when i tuched the other dogs hehe..it*s like we had or own secret club hehehe..all our rutins and all our freedom  sooo luckily I got the three other puppies placed out to friends that wanted dogs, and I am very happy with our choice hehe  Just mummy and Baby! 

But every dog and human is different...so if you really want it to work, give it time, if not...you have to place it out  sometimes the chemistry just isn*t there..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my first two together, litter mates. Our new chi Lily caused me to have some panic moments also. I have three boys, it is similar to panicking about a baby also. Just not as intense. Hang in there, I think it is very normal. Talk to friends, family and your vet if it continues to be a problem.
I found that for a couple of weeks it's pretty crazy, especially the younger the dog. Routines finally set in and you can't imagine life without the new family member.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> I got my first two together, litter mates. Our new chi Lily caused me to have some panic moments also. I have three boys, it is similar to panicking about a baby also. Just not as intense. Hang in there, I think it is very normal. Talk to friends, family and your vet if it continues to be a problem.
> I found that for a couple of weeks it's pretty crazy, especially the younger the dog. Routines finally set in and you can't imagine life without the new family member.


Sorry for change of subject but well done you hit 600 posts !!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What about meeee Sammy??? I hit over 1000 just now


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha you know the funny thing ? I was going to pm you and say congrats but then mum called 

Congrats !!!!!! Woop woop 1000 posts


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

When I first brought Stella home, the big dogs were 7 and 8, respectively. I didn't have these feelings then. We brought the 2 kitties home when Stella was about 6 months. I didn't have those feelings then either. 

However, now that Stella is over 1.5 years, and I am starting to miss the puppy phase, I do have thoughts of "I don't know if I could handle adding one more mouth to feed, one more name to remember, one more training session per day" even though I know that I could, and plan to do so in the not-so-distant future. I occasionally have days where I think "life would be so much easier if it were just me and Stella" and dream about running away to our own little island of fun time. But then, as others have said, the routine starts up again and life makes more sense, and I remember why I love each and every one of them, and can't imagine real life without a single one -- and my heart still longs for my future little boy. 

I think we all have those little "what am I doing!?" moments. Thank you for sharing yours, and letting me share mine as well. It helps to know that you're not the only one.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

sammyp said:


> Haha you know the funny thing ? I was going to pm you and say congrats but then mum called
> 
> Congrats !!!!!! Woop woop 1000 posts



Awww sweetheart Sammy <3 thanks so much  love being here with you ladies  :daisy:


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I felt like this when I brought my little boy home and he was the first that I had as my own responsibility as i had a family dog back home with my parents, but it suddenly hit me like, the poohing the peeing and the chewing and I got extremely scared for a moment like what the heck have I done lol but after a week things started to settle and I was over the moon about having my boy and he's such a good little pup, i've had him nearly 6 months now and I can't imagine my life without him to be honest I love him so much!! Give it time, it's impossible not to love something that loves you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I felt the same when going from a 1-dog family to 2-dogs..... I have only had one dog my entire life..... and 2 dogs drove me crazy at first..... but now...... I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it will just take time. You need to let yourself adjust to the new change. I think your chi will be very happy that you chose to get another chi. No matter how much we love our dogs, a human can never replace a dog companion. We are a totally different species and I feel dogs really need that connection with another dog.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How is it going? Have you made up your mind?  Sending over best wishes


----------

